# Caught a few REDFISH on my new favorite lure!



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

nice man.... jump on with us sometime.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

ever fish it on a standard jig head?

Website recommends spinner bait trailer, swim jig, keel weighted hook or weightless


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ryan H. said:


> ever fish it on a standard jig head?
> 
> Website recommends spinner bait trailer, swim jig, keel weighted hook or weightless


Yep! Thatâ€™s actually what Iâ€™m using in the video. Just an 1/8 oz screw lock jig head. Works awesome!


----------

